# Daiwa brake blocks...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I know there are red, white, and I think even black blocks for the reels. The Saltist I have has the red blocks, but it runs a little slow for my taste. What are the braking levels for each color and can you run the reel with just one block in it?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Have you tried no blocks? I know when we were at TCC I believe Digger took one black brake out and didnt like it very much and soon dropped it back in. Have you cleaned the bearings and reoiled yet?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i believe the order from strongest to lightest

R B R B
R W R W
R B R
R W R
R R
R B
R W
B B
R
B W
W W
B
W
no brakes.

ive tried all these thru trial and error on my sealines and grandwavez


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> Have you tried no blocks? I know when we were at TCC I believe Digger took one black brake out and didnt like it very much and soon dropped it back in. Have you cleaned the bearings and reoiled yet?


No, the day everyone got together I had planned on trying that, but that didn't work out due to a sick wife. If we all get together again any time soon I plan on trying it out there. I haven't cleaned or reoiled yet either, but that's on my list to do before changing the brakes. I've got it bone stock still.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*casting*



basstardo said:


> No, the day everyone got together I had planned on trying that, but that didn't work out due to a sick wife. If we all get together again any time soon I plan on trying it out there. I haven't cleaned or reoiled yet either, but that's on my list to do before changing the brakes. I've got it bone stock still.


Im always up for another practice session. Especially another informative one. Just say the time and place and ill be there....currently trying to get my hands on a wheel opcorn:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Basstardo*

I bagged my brakes that came with my Saltist and I am currently using old Shv brakes. I red with the round side out and one of the little clear/white brakes. I had the same issue. The brakes that came with the Saltist were too heavy for my taste.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I may try that. I can still smoke the Saltist with my 525 right now, but I haven't had a chance to get out to tune it up yet. 

Jason, let's start another thread and plan a day to get out there. The weekend of the 26th is no good for me, but any other time I'm good to go.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

Jebson38 said:


> I red with the round side out


Jebson: fyi, the brakes are supposed to be used flat side out according to Daiwa. I used my slx all season w/ them round side out though


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think round side out would provide less braking since there is less surface contact.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Terry

I recently picked up a SL30SH used that didn't come with brake blocks so I just started using it brakeless (and I'm a beginner to conventional casting) So far no major problems and I even used it on the water a couple days ago.

ooeric:


ooeric said:


> i believe the order from strongest to lightest
> 
> R B R B
> R W R W
> ...


This is really helpful information if I ever get hold of some brake blocks for my SLOSH. Guess I should try them out if I can get some! 

Maybe the Mods should put this reference info in the Bible??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I plan to give it a shot without brakes, but fishing a 20mph headwind with no brakes doesn't sound like a good idea. That's one benefit of the 525 Mag over this reel. Easily adjustable.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

yep a 20mph headwind could easily spell b-i-r-d-s-n-e-s-t!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

basstardo said:


> I plan to give it a shot without brakes, but fishing a 20mph headwind with no brakes doesn't sound like a good idea. That's one benefit of the 525 Mag over this reel. Easily adjustable.


you should have been at TCC and saw my casting Terry! Was like I was using a rocket launcher.....low and fast and with no pun intended I just couldnt get it up to that purdy arc that day  Been working on that tho. Since you build rods try cutting different sizes of straws like the wd-40 cans have or cofee straws and let us know how it works out or bring the whole set up to TCC. opcorn:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> you should have been at TCC and saw my casting Terry! Was like I was using a rocket launcher.....low and fast and with no pun intended I just couldnt get it up to that purdy arc that day


Look at the sky. I try to hit a cloud or something. Helps me anyway. Low and fast is good if the wind is bad.  

As for the brakes, I talked to Clay some more tonight, and I'm going to try a few things out. Hopefully I'll have a few things to try by the next get together. :beer:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ooeric said:


> i believe the order from strongest to lightest
> 
> R B R B
> R W R W
> ...



oh sorry i forget to mention

the R can be reversed round or flat for more or less.

the B can be reversed flat or wider flat.

the W are same sizes top and bottom.


hope some of you guys who use daiwas like me found this post helpful.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah i agree with basstardo,you probally want brakes,especially throwing eight and bait,i use em,gives me more confidence and which ill cast with more power and let it rip,using lures and such you dont need them,i use the red and black on differnt reels,i dont think it henders much distance my confidence will make up for it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The thing that matters is not how far you can throw, but that you at least get a bait in the water. If you've got a super fast reel and it blows up during a drum run, it'll make you wish you had a slower reel! I just want to get mine setup to where it throws to where I like it, but is still pretty bombproof.


----------



## MRC (Jan 4, 2008)

My SL30SH and SLX30SHA both came with red and white brakes. Where are these black brakes coming from? I don't need any, just curious.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The Saltists are coming with them. At least mine did.


----------

